# PPE (specifically respirator) selection



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi there, respirators finally are becoming available again, so I'm looking at getting one to wear while I spray herbicides. After reading this very extensive article on the subject: https://theprepared.com/gear/reviews/best-gas-mask-respirator-survival/ I'm thinking that I may get the recommended 3M 7500 Half Facepiece Respirator and then some of the 3M 60926 or 60928 or 60929S filters. Anyone have a strong opinion on which of those cartridges I should get?

My spraying is (for the time being) limited to Glyphosate, Ortho Weedclear (which has 2,4-D, Mecoprop-p, and Dicamba) and then I'll be getting some Quinclorac too.

*Are the respirator and cartridges I listed going to be appropriately rated for these chemicals?* If not, I'd very much appreciate it if someone could suggest suitable alternatives (preferably half-face gas mask instead of full-face.)


----------



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

The 60923 should be fine. But I will add, if you are spraying in an environment where you feel the need of a respirator is needed, you shouldn't be spraying.

Proper droplet size, and rates should be used, you should be responsible in managing you drift. If you do those- it's likely overkill, but the above will manage any worry.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> The 60923 should be fine. But I will add, if you are spraying in an environment where you feel the need of a respirator is needed, you shouldn't be spraying.
> 
> Proper droplet size, and rates should be used, you should be responsible in managing you drift. If you do those- it's likely overkill, but the above will manage any worry.


+1

You shouldn't really need a respirator for applying chemicals to your lawn. If it's windy you shouldn't be applying them anyway and the quantities you are applying are slim to nil in the grand scheme of things. I could understand if you were doing this all day everyday but you won't be applying stuff maybe once a week at the most.


----------



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

So you're suggesting the 60923 instead of the 60926? Any particular reason? My impression is that the 60926 is the better filter for the purpose, but I may be missing something.

Like many of the people in this thread, I think this is one of those situations where "better safe than sorry" makes a lot of sense. Is there a pretty good chance that I'd be fine without a mask? Yep. Is there a notable risk posed by using these chemicals that can be protected against for $50 to $75? Yep. I can pretty easily paint myself a picture where a couple years down the line some research comes out indicating that one or more of these chemicals has been found to cause COPD or something like that, and gets banned. For the price of dinner and drinks, I can essentially skip having to worry about that - seems like a good investment to me.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

diversification said:


> Like many of the people in this thread, I think this is one of those situations where "better safe than sorry" makes a lot of sense. Is there a pretty good chance that I'd be fine without a mask? Yep. Is there a notable risk posed by using these chemicals that can be protected against for $50 to $75? Yep. I can pretty easily paint myself a picture where a couple years down the line some research comes out indicating that one or more of these chemicals has been found to cause COPD or something like that, and gets banned. For the price of dinner and drinks, I can essentially skip having to worry about that - seems like a good investment to me.


I agree 100%. What's a few bucks of "overkill" protection to have a little more peace of mind.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I use the 3M P100 cartridges every time I blanket spray. Doesn't hurt other than a few weird looks from neighbors, but they come back to ogle my lawn.

It's probably not needed when I spray the lawn like for pre-emergent, RGS, Air8, PGR, iron, or bifenthrin as the spray is directed downwards into the turf.

But when I spray bifenthrin for mosquitos, I'm spraying many surfaces like siding and fences that I direct upwards. Some spray does land on me, but I'm wearing my respirator, safety goggles, and disposable gloves. I often spray with short sleeves so I get some skin contact, but I'm showering immediately after I spray.


----------



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> safety goggles


What goggles are you using? I've gotta grab some of those too.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I wear these. https://www.amazon.com/3M-Virtua-Protective-Eyewear-11872-00000-20/dp/B00AEXKR4C/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-rsf-lq2a1_0?crid=12350BOFIAEUF&cv_ct_cx=safety+goggles&dchild=1&keywords=safety+goggles&pd_rd_i=B00AEXKR4C&pd_rd_r=26560dba-8e04-4d60-a553-9b50b415fe0e&pd_rd_w=oWsnt&pd_rd_wg=sBCwR&pf_rd_p=26b0e770-de1c-4342-bf97-c57fd874dbaf&pf_rd_r=0TCR6QP7XZ51T0NB3GK2&psc=1&qid=1621904155&sprefix=kids+faucet%2Caps%2C187&sr=1-1-49946e88-733b-44df-869b-c05699555c56

They fit well and have a foam "gasket" that covers the gaps a little better.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Am I the only person who can smell the chemicals?

To put it a different way - drift, wind, etc aside. If you can smell chemicals, you are breathing them in!

Why give the guy a hard time for not wanting to breathe it in?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Am I the only person who can smell the chemicals?
> 
> To put it a different way - drift, wind, etc aside. If you can smell chemicals, you are breathing them in!
> 
> Why give the guy a hard time for not wanting to breathe it in?


Who's giving him a hard time? All I see is some good suggestions for people to follow if they choose.

Point proven- if you smell them- you could be inhaling it. If it's drifting you shouldn't be applying products that you need the PPE for, or better yet, just don't use them.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

There was a time I didn't understand things like evaporation either, don't sweat it


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.


----------



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

marcjw said:


> I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.


Yeah, I'm just gonna play it safe. Speaking of which, you sound like you may have a well-informed opinion about which cartridges would be ideal in this scenario. I know someone else mentioned the 60923 but I'm wondering if perhaps the 60926 isn't a bit better? Any thoughts on the matter?

Also, any particular goggles you tend to like?

By the way, I mean no disrespect to others who have already weighed in, because all the information provided has been valuable. I just like to get a wide variety of opinions, because you never know when someone may have new and helpful info!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

marcjw said:


> I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.


Amen. One of the reasons I always use marker dye is so I can see when I've been exposed.


----------



## diversification (Apr 3, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Amen. One of the reasons I always use marker dye is so I can see when I've been exposed.


Hmmm I hadn't considered that benefit of marker dye. Which one do you use? I should probably grab some.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I wear a half face respirator even when I am just mowing the lawn with my lawn tractor and bagger. It throws dust, silica, sand and pollen all up in the air, and a lot of it ends up landing on me. I look like Pigpen from the old Peanuts cartoons, and the water runs brown and black when I hit the showers even with long sleeves and pants, and gloves. I hate getting all that debris in my nose and mouth.

I also wear one when I spray herbicides. Winds can come up anytime; and I have accidentally sprayed myself in my yard before, despite being very careful with recommended full PPE. Stuff happens.

I use respirator cartridges with carbon filtration when spraying chemicals, and P100 pleated paper filters in dust and dirt to counter "nuisance particulates" that can get in your nose, mouth, throat, and lungs. Some people may look at me like I am crazy; I don't care. I know I am protecting my health, so that is all that matters to me.

As the old saying goes "Mission drives the gear." Buy the right filter cartridge for anticipated exposures. It is not rocket surgery. But it may be brain science. Just sayin'! :lol: :bd:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> > I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.
> ...


Research the items you want to use. I use the half face and those cartridges and I'm a chemist by trade and use lots of isocyanates and other nasty things daily. Hazwomper, etc... I'm no expert, but I'll still stick to my assertions, if you are fearful, don't use them. Your green yard and lack of weeds certainly aren't worth the trouble down the road if you are worried about issues later on, or worried about prepping for the end of the world.

3M has a wide array of stuff. Most of the organic VOC stuff will be more than ample for the applications of what you described. If you plan to mist. Wear it. I use a fogger blower backpack, and wear the above. It's better than what the commercial guys get supplied. If I am not comfortable with the exposures at home or work, I don't indulge. Just be smart and judge your level of comfort.

It's likely hard to find the perfect cartridge for you needs because it's some what overkill for the normal application, but to ease your mind go overboard with the cartridges if you choose, at worst it's just money and that's no object in the name of a green yard around here.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

diversification said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> > I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.
> ...


Any of those would suffice. At work we are exposed to both vapors and silica. I'll wear a 3M filter, for example a 6006, then a pre-filter over it. But even some of the better foliar teejet nozzles create a mist at the base of the spray pattern that you are walking into. So I wear pants. You can wear eye protection if you think its needed since that's another vulnerable part of the body and route of entry. It's all up to the individual. I'd bet the farm that I'm one of the more cleaner/OCD people and working in the career I have for 15 years and learning to be mindful of exposure, I still see how easily it can get on you.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree @FATC1TY . I'm for sure not commenting to prove I know everything about exposure. The topic just sparked my interest since I'm around it on the job. I don't like wearing PPE I wish I could wear shorts and a tank top here at work it'd be much more comfy..lol.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

diversification said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Amen. One of the reasons I always use marker dye is so I can see when I've been exposed.
> ...


https://www.domyown.com/turf-mark-blue-p-912.html


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

diversification said:


> Hi there, respirators finally are becoming available again, so I'm looking at getting one to wear while I spray herbicides. After reading this very extensive article on the subject: https://theprepared.com/gear/reviews/best-gas-mask-respirator-survival/ I'm thinking that I may get the recommended 3M 7500 Half Facepiece Respirator and then some of the 3M 60926 or 60928 or 60929S filters. Anyone have a strong opinion on which of those cartridges I should get?
> 
> My spraying is (for the time being) limited to Glyphosate, Ortho Weedclear (which has 2,4-D, Mecoprop-p, and Dicamba) and then I'll be getting some Quinclorac too.
> 
> *Are the respirator and cartridges I listed going to be appropriately rated for these chemicals?* If not, I'd very much appreciate it if someone could suggest suitable alternatives (preferably half-face gas mask instead of full-face.)


When spraying (or spreading dusty granulars) I also use a half face piece, the 3m 6200--https://www.amazon.com/3M-Respirato...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ== I also pair it with n95 or n100 filters, whatever I have on hand. I see the filters you linked to are OV rated, which I dont think are necessary for your applications, as they dont contain (I think) volatiles. My view is to filter out the particulate overspray, which both n95 and n100 do a fine job of.

As for goggles, I like these dewalts, that have a positive rubber seal. https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DPG82...keywords=dewalt+goggles&qid=1622126819&sr=8-5. Because fluid dynamics are weird, I like something that has a fairly tight seal so nothing sneaks past.

And like many of you, yes, I do look like Im cooking crystal lawn meth.

Lastly, go easy on your pace if you are wearing a well fitting face piece. A good fit with sufficient filtration does mean its harder to breathe, and you dont want to overtax your heart and circulatory system as you are hustling around the yard, especially if its in the summer heat.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

marcjw said:


> I work around chemicals for a living and its best to wear PPE at all times around chemicals. You'd be surprised the stuff you're exposed to that you think you aren't. It's not necessarily the occasional exposure but the exposure for years on end. It's one of those debates that will always cause tempers to flare. Wouldn't you hate to one day have it dawn on you the routine exposure of lawn herbicides caused a health issue. If you think you should jus wear it. Be mindful when coming back indoors from applying also.


+1


----------

